# Need painting tips for that "worn" look



## akikuro (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd like to paint a rack to match the black paint of my prewar colson. I noticed on the bike it seems that there was a red undercoat under the black.

Any tips on how i can re-paint that rack to give it a matching apperance to the rest of the bike? I was thinking of using Aircraft paint removal spray for the rack... thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 16, 2008)

*Rack*

Take some trips to the store,use the rack as it was intended with rope or bungy cords. Believe me, it will have that old used look soon enough. I have a few bikes with racks and bags. I use them frequently and they show it. Pat


----------

